# Looking to race in Key West 5/31 - 6/7



## beckerc (Apr 4, 2001)

Hi,
Names Chris Becker

I will be be in Key West on vacation between 5/31 and 6/7. Looking for a boat that may need crew for a race. Perhaps KWYC has a Wednesday night beer can race like we do? I'm 31, 170 lbs, live in Ohio and have owned/raced my Kirby 25 for about 7 years now. 7 years sailing experiance mostly all racing. Only cruising was basically transport from regatta to regatta. Done many regattas up at Lake Erie. Usually helm, tweek, or trim. Still learning the pointy end.

Anyone have an open spot?
Thanks,
Chris Becker


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Why don't you cntact the KWYC and ask them to put a note on the bulletin board for you.


----------



## beckerc (Apr 4, 2001)

Will do. Nice Tri


----------

